# Cocobolo and Afzelia burl slabs, what to do?



## CharlesH (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have two slabs, first one is cocobolo (30"x12"x1") and the other is some AWESOME afzelia burl (14"x9"x1-1/4")

I am not sure what to do with those, wondering if you guys has suggestions? Giving you the wood is not an option! 

Charles


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Charles

the Afzelia burl would make a very intresting clock- just leave the natraul edge and mount the movement on the back of the burl- you could use some stick on numbers or you could inlay some round pegs in a contrasting wood to represent the 12 hour place's


----------



## robutacion (Feb 24, 2011)

Charles,

I agree totally with George Watkins in respect to make a nice clock out of the burl.  One of the realities about these type of nice "slices" is that, as soon as it get cut into pen blanks or any other smaller blanks, the wood looses it beauty and its natural formation of grain, colours, etc, never the same thing again...!

The Cocobolo board I would cut it into triangles and make a segmented platter or a bowls depending of how many layers and final size you want...!

Just some thoughts...!

Good luck

Cheers
George


----------



## greggas (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Charles...Nice Find on the Afzelia.

Assuming you paid a pretty penny for that I'd veneer it for use on some cool doors / panels for boxes, table tops, etc ( would make a very cool pair of book matched doors) ...if not your thing then I'd turn it into a pricey bowl / platter depending on thickness or even a piece of wall art turned rough and keeping natural shape.  If none of these suit you fancy then yes, send it to me.

Have fun with it!


----------



## robutacion (Feb 24, 2011)

I forgot to add the pics I had prepare to exemplify what I would do with that Cocobolo board, sorry

Cheers 
George


----------



## chrisk (Feb 24, 2011)

Clocks!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the idea of a natural edge platter or clock from the afzelia to keep as much of it as possible.

With the sapwood confined to the edges of the cocobolo, it's a little toughe to envision the best way to take advantage of it, but George's segmenting approach may be your best bet.

Just my 0.02.

  -Barry


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW that burl has some amazing color.  I'd probably just hang that on the wall to look at.  I wouldn't ruin it with a clock movement, just me.


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 24, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> Giving you the wood is not an option!
> 
> Charles



That was all I could come up with, so ...


----------



## CharlesH (Feb 24, 2011)

I never turned a bowl yet, nor I do have the tools... mmm, shall I make a small table with the coco? Any idea what I should use for the base?

Charles


----------



## robutacion (Feb 25, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> I never turned a bowl yet, nor I do have the tools... mmm, shall I make a small table with the coco? Any idea what I should use for the base?
> 
> Charles



Charles,

I don't know what your wood working ability and tools stretch at but if bowls/platters are a bit out of your capabilities at the moment, and if the idea of cutting the board in 6 identical triangles for a platter, bowl or vessel is out, why don't you make pen boxes out of it, making sure you get the 2 tone wood at least on the top lid and make pen sets with the 2 tone also to go with it...???

You may not have the tools to rip, plain and cut the thinners boards with but I'm certain you would find someone that could do that for you.

If that is too much, you put it in a box, send it to me and I sent you something else...!  Fair...!:wink: 

Cheers
George


----------



## fernhills (Feb 25, 2011)

You can make a nice serving center plate from the Coco, merely by elevating it with low angle feet. You can get two out of one. Sell them as a rare natural live edge novelty. I see a lot of that and they are getting big prices for a small amount of work.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 25, 2011)

I dunno, but I love that coco.  I think the sapwood "frame" really adds to the beauty of the piece.  I think I would just keep it handy, and sit and admire it occasionally. (That seems to be what I'm doing with my entire shop these days!)


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 25, 2011)

*call Capt G*

I would get a hold of Capt G and see what he can come up with. Here are some examples of what he can do. That cocobolo is too pretty to cut up, IMHO.


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

small table?


----------

